# Okaaay, I need to have her!



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I saw this little girl on the hedgehog ville site like a week ago and I've been a little obsessed ever since. I looooove her! Isn't she a cutie!?!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not into bright red eyes personally. But if she is what you need? I say go for it!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

She is a cutie! Go for it! :grin:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

She's stunning! I used to dislike albinos of any species. But when I got my guinea pig, I read that they like companions. So we drove back and got her sister. Well, we planned to get her sister that wasn't albino. But that one tried to bite my finger, while the albino was the sweetest thing ever. After that, I've never not liked albinos!


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Cutie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the deep ruby eyes. But the bright red ones creep me out. Makes no difference though. If she showed up at my door she would have a loving home and an owner trying to configure a 7 pen c&c structure


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. I love love LOVE albinos.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

As long as she's happy and healthy that's all that matters! I say go for it as long as those two things are okay!!!


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

My Luna is an albino; she's so sweet, and warmed up to me much faster than my other two. Go for it, she's beautiful.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

She looks like a goof  we're thinking about it, I told Chris our anniversary is coming up, hint hint hint! If I get her id name her holly...but who knows if she'll still be there when I convince him! She's so cute I'm surprised she's not gone already!


----------



## SpudPig (Aug 9, 2014)

What's holding you back?


----------



## Boris2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

We have an albino that looks identical! He's so sweet!


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

At the time, cost. Cause my biggest regret with Charlie was that I couldn't get her all the cute cuddle cups snuggle sacks cute liners I basically made everything myself but I felt like I didn't spoil her enough. We were at the breeders picking up a rescue and we heard loud crying so she ran down and came back with this little tiny tiny tiny white ball she said oh yeah her mother was attacking her, of coooourse it was holly. Once again because he is such a wonderful person and a sucker for animals Chris adopted her for me saying he was gonna cover all costs. So we paid for her and left her there so we could get situated. Oddly enough not even five mins after leaving I barely made it to the parking lot and I got a call for a job offer. Funny how things work out


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Oh my god you guys this girl wheels like crazy! Haha it's awesome! Howie wheels but he's more of a dig box kinda man, I love how all the hedgies I've had all have totally different personalities


----------

